# كيف يعمل جهاز الكشف عن المعادن



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

*كيف يعمل جهاز الكشف عن المعادن​*






قد يعتقد البعض إن استخدامات جهاز الكشف المعادن قاصراً على المتخصصين والهواة الراغبين في الحصول المعادن الدفينة تحت سطح الأرض، ولكن في الواقع جهاز كشف المعادن له تطبيقات عملية متعددة فمثلا يستخدم في التفتيش من قبل رجال الامن عند الدخول للاماكن التي تتطلب درجة عالية من السلامة والامان مثل المطارات والاماكن السياحية، وهذه الاجهزة اصبحت من متطلبات السلامة والامن في المطارات والجامعات والمدارس والمسارح والمباني الحكومية حتى تضمن عدم دخول اي اشخاص مسلحون الى داخل هذه المباني. هذا بالاضافة الى استخداماتها في التنقيب والبحث عن المعادن تحت سطح الارض.




يمكنك قضاء ساعات من التسلية في البحث عن المعادن الثمينة المدفونة في الارض باستخدام اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن 

في هذه المقالة من كيف تعمل الاشياء سوف نقوم بشرح كيف يتم الكشف عن المعادن المخبئة عن بعد والتي تتم باستخدام اجهزة خاصة تسمى اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن. 



مكونات جهاز الكشف عن المعادن 

يتكون جهاز الكشف عن المعادن من اجزاء بسيطة خفيفة الوزن وهي على النحو التالي: 

(1) المنظم او المثبت stabilizer ويستخدم في الحفاظ على اجزاء الجهاز ثابتة ومستقرة اثناء تحريك الجهاز للامام والخلف. 

(2) صندوق التحكم control box يحتوي على الدوائر الالكترونية واجهزة التحكم والبطارية والميكروبروسسور والسماعات. 

(3) العمود shaft الذي يربط صندوق التحكم بالكاشف عن المعادن وعادة يكون العمود قابل للتحكم في طوله ليناسب طول الشخص الذي يستخدمه 

(4) الكاشف search coil وهو الجزء الرئيسي في الجهاز والمستخدم في الكشف عن وجود المعادن ويسمى احيانا برأس البحص search head او الانتينا antenna او الملف loop. "سوف نستخدم مصلح الكاشف". 



قد توجد في بعض انواع اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن بعض الاختلافات الطفيفة مثل ان تزود بسماعات رأس اضافية او ان يكون جهاز التحكم في اسفل العمود وشاشة المراقبة مثبتة في الأعلى. ولكن جميع اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن سهلة الاستخدام فكل ما على المستخدم فعله هو تشغيل الجهاز وتحريك الكاشف ببطء فوق المنطقة المراد الكشف عن المعادن فيها. عندما توجد قطعة معدنية فإن الجهاز سيصدر صوتاً عبر السماعات كما يظهر على الشاشة بعض المعلومات عن شكل القطعة وعمقها. 



انواع اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن 

تعتمد اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن على تقنيات ثلاثة تحدد انواعها وهذه التقنيات هي: 

تقنية الترددات المنخفضةVery low frequency (VLF) 
تقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثيPulse induction (PI) 
تقنية النبضات التذبذبيةBeat-frequency oscillation (BFO) 
سوف نقوم الان بشرح فكرة عمل كل تقنية من التقنيات الثلاث وكيف تستخدم في الكشف عن المعادن. 



أولاً: تقنية الترددات المنخفضةVery low frequency (VLF) 

تعتبر هذه التقنية الاكثر استخداما في اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن وتعرف احياناً باسم توازن الحث المعناطيسي induction balance وتعتمد هذه التقنية على استخدام ملفين هما: 

ملف الارسال transmitter coil وهو الملف الخارجي ويحتوي على حلقة من سلك يمر فيه تيار كهربي مرة في اتجاه عقارب الساعة ومرة في عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة على التناوب بمعدل يصل لالاف المرات في الثانية. 

ملف الاستقبال receiver coil وهو الملف الداخلي والذي يحتوي على سلك في شكل ملف نصف قطره اصغر من ملف الارسال ويعمل هذا الملف عمل الانتينا لاستقبال الاشارة المنعكسة عن الاجسام في باطن الارض وتكبيرها. 




*جهاز كشف معادن يعمل بتقنية الترددات المنخفضة ​*
ان التيار الكهربي المتناوب الذي يمر في ملف الارسال ينشىء مجالا مغناطيسياً، يكون اتجاه هذا المجال المغناطيسي عمودياً على مستوى ملف الارسال، وفي كل مرة يغير فيه التيار اتجاهه تتغير قطبية (القطب الشمالي والقطب الجنوبي) المجال المغناطيسي. وهذا يعني انه اذا كان مستوى ملف الارسال موازيا تماما لسطح الارض فإن المجال المغناطيسي الناشىء يدخل في الارض او يخرج منها في عملية تشبه الدفع والسحب. 

في حين أن نبضات المجال المغناطيسي الداخلة للارض والخارجة منها تتفاعل مع اي مادة موصلة (مثل المعادن) تصطدم بها، وهذا يسبب في ان تولد المواد الموصلة مجالاً مغناطيسياً ضعيفاً يسمى بالمجال المغناطيسي للجسم وتكون قطبية هذا المجال معاكسة لقطبية المجال المغناطيسي لملف الارسال. فإذا كان مجال الملف في اتجاه الدخول الى الارض يكون مجال الجسم في اتجاه الخروج والعكس صحيح. 




نأتي الان لدور ملف الاستقبال لنوضح كيف يستقبل الاشارة المغناطيسية المنعكسة عن الجسم المعدني، هنا ملف الاستقبال معزول تماماً عن اي مجال مغناطيسي يصدره ملف الارسال, ولكن ليس معزولاً عن المجال المغناطيسي الصادر عن الجسم المعدني في الموجود في الارض. ولهذا عندما يمر ملف الاستقبال فوق جسم معدني يصدر مجالاً مغناطيسياً بسبب ملف الارسال فإن ملف الاستقبال سوف يلتقط هذه المجال المغناطيسي الضعيف والمتردد وينتج عنه تياراً كهربياً بمر في ملف الاستقبال، يتردد التيار الكهربي بنفس تردد المجال المغناطبيسي. يتم تكبير هذه التيار الكهربي وتدخل الى صندوق التجكم حيث يتم يقوم الميكروبروسسور بتحليل الاشارة واظهار البيانات. 

*ملاحظة: لفهم العلاقة بين التيار الكهربي المار في الموصل والمجال المغناطيسي يرجى مراجعة كيف يعمل الدينامو وكيف يعمل الموتور الكهربي؟ ​*
يقوم جهاز كاشف المعادن بتحديد عمق الجسم المعدني في الارض بالاعتماد على شدة المجال المغناطيسي المتولد عن الجسم المعدني، فكلما كان الجسم قريبا من سطح الارض كلما كان المجال المغناطيسي الناشىء اكبر وكلما كانت الاشارة الكهربية المتولدة في ملف الاستقبال اكبر وكلما كان الجسم على عمق اكبر من سطح الارض كلما كان المجال المغناطيسي اصغر ومن خلال معايرة شدة المجال المغناطيسي مع العمق يمكن للجهاز ان يحدد موقع الجسم وبعده عن سطح الارض. 

*كيف يميز جهاز كشف المعادن بين انواع المعادن المختلفة؟ *

قد لا يتصور كم المعادن التي من الممكن ان يتلقطها جهاز الكشف عن المعادن وتكون في النهاية اما مسمار صغير او سدادة مشروب من المشوربات او قطع خردة لذلك تم تطوير اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن لتمكنك من التمييز بين المعادن فتحدد مسبقاً للجهاز نوع المعادن التي ترغب في البحث عنها كالذهب او غيره وبالتالي لا يعطي الجهاز الاشارة الصوتية الا اذا اوجد المعدن الذي تبحث عنه، ولكن كيف يستطيع جهاز كشف المعادن التمييز بين انواع المعادن لقد فهمنا كيف يقوم بتحديد العمق وكانت العملية سهلة وواضحة ولكن ان يميز بين المعادن فهذا في الحقيقة امر صعب ويعتمد على دوائر الكترونية تقوم بقياس الازاحة في الطور phase shifting. 

الازاحة في الطور هو الفرق في الزمن بين تردد ملف الارسال وتردد الجسم. وهذا الفرق في الزمن يعود الى اختلاف المعادن في مقاومتها الكهربية resistance وفي الحث الكهربي inductance

الجسم الذي لا يمرر التيار الكهربي بسهولة (له مقاومة) يكون من اسرع في الاستجابة للتغيرات في التيار الكهربي. 

اما الجسم الذي يوصل التيار الكهربي بسهولة فإنه يكون يكون ابطىء في الاستجابة للتغيرات في التيار الكهربي. 

وهذا يعني ان الجسم الذي له حث كهربي كبير يكون له مقدار ازاحة في الطور كبيرة لان يأخذ زمن اكبر في التغير مع المجال المغناطيسي اما الاجسام التي لها مقاومة كهربية كبيرة فإن مقدار الازاحة في الطور ستكون صغيرة. 

وبالاعتماد على دوائر الكترونية بسبيطة يمكن حساب الازاحة في الطور ومقارنة الازاحة بالمعلومات المخزنة مسبقا عن الازاحة في الطور لمختلف المعادن يمكن للجهاز ان يميز بين المعادن وبالتالي يمكن ان يبرمج جهاز كشف المعادن ليبحث عن المعادن التي لها ازاحة طور معينة وهي التي نريدها. 

ثانياً: تقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثي

تعتبر تقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثي اقل استخداما في اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن لأن بالاعتماد على هذه التقنية لا يمكن التميز بين انواع المعادن كما في التقنية الأولى ولكن الاجهزة التي تعتمد هذه التقنية تعمل في مناطق معينة لا يمكن فيها استخدام التقنية الاولى كما سنرى بعد ان نوضح فكرة عمل الكواشف التي تعتمد تقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثي. 

تستخدم هذه التقنية ملف واحد يعمل كملف ارسال واستقبال في نفس الوقت. تعتمد فكرة هذه التقنية على ارسال تيار كهربي في صورة نبضات قصيرة وقوية في ملف مكون من سلك على شكل دائري. كل نبضة من هذه النبضات تولد مجالاً مغناطيسياً. وعندما تنتهي النبضة تنعكس قطبية المجال المغناطيسي ويتلاشى المجال المغناطيسي فجأة مشكلاً بهذه الطريقة شرارة كهربية. مدة بقاء الشرارة الكهربية لا يتجاوز المايكروثانية (جزء من المليون من الثانية) تسبب هذه الشرارة الكهربية مرور تيار كهربي في الملف. يسمى هذا التيار الكهربي الناتج من الشرارة الكهربية باسم النبضة المنعكسة reflected pulse وتكون مدتها الزمنية قصيرة جداً لا تتجاوز 30 ميكروثانية. تتكرر هذه العملية بمعدل 100 نبضة في الثانية ويمكن ان بتغير هذا الرقم ليصل إلى 25 نبضة في الثانية او يزيد إلى 1000 نبضة في الثانية حسب الشركة المصنعة. 




جهاز كشف عن المعادن يعمل بتقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثي*​*
كيف يستطيع جهاز الكشف عن المعادن الكشف عن المعادن بهذه التقنية؟ 

عندما يكون الكاشف فوق جسم معدني فإن النبضة الكهربية تنتج مجالاً مغناطيسياً في الجسم. وعندما تلاشي النبضة المغناطيسية وتسبب في النبضة المنعكسة reflected pulse فإن المجال المغناطيسي الاضافي الناتج عن الجسم المعدني سوف يعمل على زيادة زمن بقاء النبضة المنعكسة. هذه العملية تشبه تماماً ظاهرة صدى الصوت فكلما زادت العواكس (الجدران) فإن صدى الصوت يستمر لفترة أطول. 

باستخدام دائرة الكترونية تراقب الفترة الزمنية للنبضة المنعكسة يمكن للدائرة تحديد اذا ما كان هناك مجالاً مغناطيسياً اضافياً بسبب زيادة زمن بقاء النبضة المنعكسة. فإذا ما كان الزمن يزيد عن القيمة المتوقعة فإن الجهاز يرسل اشارة كهربية تتحول عبر دائرة كهربية لتكبر وترسل الى دائرة تصدر صوتاً منبها بوجود جسم معدني في المنطقة التي يكشف عنها في الارض. 




*مزايا وعيوب تقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثي​*
الكواشف التي تعمل بتقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثي كما ذكرنا في البداية لا تستطيع التميز بين انواع المعادن لان الفترة الزمنية للنبضة المنعكسة لا يختلف كثيراً بين المعادن. ولكن تعتبر هذه التقنية مفيدة جداً في الحالات التي لا يمكن استخدام الكواشف التي تعمل بتقنية الترددات المنخفضة نتيجة لطبيعة الارض التي تتفحصها فإذا ما كانت الارض تحتوي على مواد ذات موصلية عالية يفضل استخدام كواشف النبض المغناطيسي الحثي، كما ان هذه الكواشف تستطيع الكشف عن معادن على مسافات اعمق من تلك التي تسطيع الانظمة الاخرى رصدها. 

*ثالثاً: تقنية النبضات التذبذبية*

تعتبر تقنية النبضات التذبذبية من اسهل التقنيات المستخدمة في الكشف عن المعادن. حيث تستخدم ملف كبير عند طرف البحث وملف اخر اصغر موجود داخل صندوق التحكم. وكل ملف موصول بمذبذب يولد الاف النبضات في الثانية. 

يصدر الملف موجات راديو يستقبلها جهاز استقبال في صندوق التحكم ويحولها الى اشارة صوتية نسمعها على شكل نبضات تنتج عن الاختلاف في التردد بالملفين. 

عندما يكون الملف الكبير فوق جسم معدني فإن مجال مغناطيسي يتولد نتيجة للتيار الكهربي الذي يسري في الملف. يتداخل المجال المغناطيسي الصادر عن الجسم المعدني مع امواج الراديو ، وهذا يؤدي إلى انحراف في التردد لامواج الراديو واختلافها عن امواج الراديو الصادرة عن الملف الموجود في صندوق التحكم مما يتولد عن ذلك نبضات مسموعة لها نغمة مميزة. 




ولبساطة فكرة تقنية النبضات التذبذبية فإن الكثير من المنتجين اعتمدوا هذه التقنية لاجهزة الكشف عن المعادن لقلة تكلفتها وامكانية شراءها من قبل اي شخص واستخدامها كأداة من الادوات المنزلية. لكن يجب التنويه الى ان دقة وحساسية هذه الاجهزة اقل من تلك التي تعتمد التقنيات السابقة الذكر. 

اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن تعمل بكفاءة للكشف عن الاجسام المعدنية المدفونة في باطن الارض. ولكن يجب الانتباه إلى ان هذه الاجهزة لا يتجاوز مدى حساسيتها عمق 30 سم ومقدار العمق يعتمد على عدة عوامل هي: 

(1) نوع كاشف المعادن 

(2) نوع المعدن الذي نبحث عنه 

(3) حجم الجسم المعدني وابعاده 

(4) طبيعة التربة 

(5) التداخل بين الجسم والاجسام المحيطة به 



*جهاز التحكم المستخدم في جهاز الكشف عن المعادن الذي يعمل بتقنية النبضات التذبذبية​*يعتبر الكثيرون الكشف عن المعادن هواية ويجمعهم اندية خاصة للقيام ببعض النشاطات مثل 



(1) البحث عن النقود 

(2) البحث عن المعادن الثمينة كالذهب والفضة 

(3) تتبع الاثر 

الاستخدام في انظمة الامان والسلامة والحماية 

بالاضافة إلى الاستخدامات المتعددة لاجهزة كشف المعادن بتقنياتها المختلفة فإن هناك استخدامات اخرى وهامة. فإن اجهزة المراقبة المثبتة على على مداخل المؤسسات الهامة كالمطارات تستخدم اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن التي تعمل بتقنية النبض المغناطيسي الحثي كما ان أجهزة التفتيش اليدوية التي يستخدمها رجال الامن تستخدم اجهزة كشف عن المعادن تعمل بتقنية النبضات التذبذبية.





*بوابة للامن تعمل بواسطة جهاز الكشف عن المعادن ​*
*بعض التطبيقات الهامة لكاشفات المعادن: *

امن المطارات: يستخدم بوابات تكشف عن المعادن قبل الصعود للطائرة. 
امن المباني: تستخدم ايضاً بوبات تكشف عن المعادن للزوار قبل دخولهم للمبنى. 
البحث عن المفقودات: فيمكن لاي شخص استخدام جهاز الكشف عن المعادن للبحث عن قطعة مجوهرات مفقودة. 
الكشف عن الاثار: تستخدم في الكشف عن معادن لها اهمية تاريخية. 
الكشف الجيولوجي: تستخدم في فحص جيولوجي للتربة والصخور .




*جهاز يدوي للكشف عن المعادن لاستخدام رجال الامن ​*وفي النهاية فإن الكثير من المنتجين لهذه الاجهزة تسعى دائما لتطوير منتجاتها بحيث تصبح اكثر دقة واكثر حساسية واكثر استعمالاً. فإذا ما كنت عزيزي القارئ من هواة البحث عن المعادن فلابد لك ان تكون تفكر في اقتناء واحد من هذه الاجهزة وربما تكون تمتك احدها نرجو ان تكون فكرة عمل الجهاز قد اتضحت لك. 

المصدر هو :-
http://hazemsakeek.com/magazine/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=104&Itemid=43

ولمزيد من المعلومات اليكم هذه الواقع :-
1/ http://www.thomasathomas.com/Metal_detectors_work.htm
2/ http://www.mech.uwa.edu.au/jpt/demining/tech/detect/md-intro/text.html
3/ http://home.clara.net/saxons/bfo.htm
4/ www.losttreasure.com


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يوليو 2007)

الأخ ريمون عدلي .

تحية طيبة .

موضوع شيّق ولطيف ومتكامل ووافي واسلوب رائع في الطرح .

ما شاء الله دائما تأتينا بالجديد والمفيد بارك الله بك ويزيدك من علم .

البغدادي .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

*شكر لك الف شكر*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ ريمون عدلي .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...



استاذي الفاضل المشرف المهندس شكري محمد نوري لك مني كل تقدير واحترامي لشخصك الكريم 
هذا قطره من ماء في المحيط الذي لديك استاذي الفاضل من علم ومن معرفه
شكرا لك
تحيه عطره


----------



## إلكترون بروتون (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وياريت كان تعملنا أستاذي الكريم ملخص على الأقل ناخذ فكرة مبسطة. 
بعض الظواهر ما فهمتهم جيدا لذلك سوف أعيد قرائتها مرة أخرى لأهمية الموضوع
وشكرا.


----------



## مهاجر (5 يوليو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

الأخ ريمون

لك مني كل التحية والإحترام لشخصك الكريم على ما تقدمه لنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب من جهد وتميز من خلال طرحك ونقلك الرائع

شكراً لك موضوع مفيد ومميز

وإلى الأمام ...


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا الف الف شكر*



إلكترون بروتون قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وياريت كان تعملنا أستاذي الكريم ملخص على الأقل ناخذ فكرة مبسطة.
> بعض الظواهر ما فهمتهم جيدا لذلك سوف أعيد قرائتها مرة أخرى لأهمية الموضوع
> وشكرا.



اخي المهندس إلكترون بروتون اقراه مره اخري وانشاء الله سوف تعرف ما تريد وادخل علي المواقع الاخري سوف تجد كلام كثير 
شكرا لك الف الف شكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

*تحيه طيبه*



مهاجر قال:


> الأخ ريمون
> 
> لك مني كل التحية والإحترام لشخصك الكريم على ما تقدمه لنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب من جهد وتميز من خلال طرحك ونقلك الرائع
> 
> ...




شكر لك استاذي المشرف المهندس مهاجر
نحن علي توجهاتكم الكريمه نسير وبواسطه توجيهاتكم الرائع نحاول ان نعطي قدر بسيط بقدر ما يوجد في هذا المنتي الرائع
صدقني استاذي لقد احببت هذا المنتدي وصرت ادخل فيه يوميا 
شكرا لك
تحياتي العطره


----------



## كاظم عسكر (5 يوليو 2007)

تقديري واعجابي يامهنس ريمون---------- وعيني عليك بارده
الله يحفضك ويسلمك ويزيك من العلم ----- وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## aalmasri (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي ريمون...

نتمنى ان نرى كثيرا من مثل هذه المواضيع الشاملة والنافعة...نفع الله بك

موضوع رائع...وننتظر مواضيعك الاخرى في المستقبل...


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا الف الف شكر..............................*



كاظم عسكر قال:


> تقديري واعجابي يامهنس ريمون---------- وعيني عليك بارده
> الله يفضك ويسلمك ويزيك من العلم ----- وبالتوفيق انشاء الله



اخي المهندس العملاق كاظم عسكر شكرا لك 
صدقني انا غلبان بجد اروح فين وسط المهندسين العمالقه مثلك
ايه اكون وسط الملوك

شكرا لك
تحياتي الغاليه


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخ ريمون على الموضوع 
على فكره تذكرة ذلك الموقع الذي فيه الشرح لان احد طلابي قام باحضار هذا البحث .... و حصل على علامة مشاركه .. لجلب موضوع عملي على استخدام المجال المغناطيسي 
مشكور وبارك الله بك 
و موقع الدكتور حازم سكيك جميل جدا وفيه شرح جميل جدا عن كثير من المفاهيم الفيزيائية 
http://hazemsakeek.com/magazine/


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

*نورتني النهردا*



aalmasri قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي ريمون...
> 
> نتمنى ان نرى كثيرا من مثل هذه المواضيع الشاملة والنافعة...نفع الله بك
> 
> موضوع رائع...وننتظر مواضيعك الاخرى في المستقبل...



شكرا لك اخي المهندس المتميز aalmasri 
شكرا لك الف شكر انتي اليوم نورتني 
بفضل تشجبعكم الكريم اخي الفاضل
وغيرتي منكم 
ومن مشاركاتكم الرائعه
الف شكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

*فعلا فعلا موقع رائع*



م.رائد الجمّال قال:


> مشكور اخ ريمون على الموضوع
> على فكره تذكرة ذلك الموقع الذي فيه الشرح لان احد طلابي قام باحضار هذا البحث .... و حصل على علامة مشاركه .. لجلب موضوع عملي على استخدام المجال المغناطيسي
> مشكور وبارك الله بك
> و موقع الدكتور حازم سكيك جميل جدا وفيه شرح جميل جدا عن كثير من المفاهيم الفيزيائية
> http://hazemsakeek.com/magazine/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=104&Itemid=43



شكرا لك اخي المهندس المميز رائد الجمال 
فعلا استاذي موقع الدكتور حازم سيكيك به اشياء مفيده جدا جدا من المفاهيم الفيزيائيه 
وبعض التحاليل المقنعه 
شكر لك الف شكر
تحيه طيبه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 يوليو 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع . ومجهود نشكرك عليه
وعرض دقيق للمعلومات والبيانات واسلوب متميز فى الطرح . 
وانا احساسى انى قابلت حضرتك قبل كده
وقد سبق لى تنفيذ مشروعات للشركات الاتيه ( ممكن نكون تقابلنا هناك )
1- ش بدر الدين للبترول PAPICO بدر 1 &2&3 & الابيض
2-شركه بترول خليج السويس GUPCO ابو الغراديق
3-محطه التمساح بورسعيد
4-شركه خالده السلام مطروح
5- محطه قارون 
ومهتم ومتابع لعمليات البحث والتنقيب و الاكتشافات الجديده

واشكرا مره ثانيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى ريمون موضوع مميز من مهندس مميز وطموح ...
موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## شيماء عبد العزيز (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ريمون
موضوع اكثر من رائع

في معلومه افتكرتها و انا بقرأ الموضوع و هي انهم بعد احداث 11 سبتمبر عملوا بوابة امن تكشف القنابل والمواد المتفجرة عن طريق سحب الهواء المحيط بالشخص المار من البوابه و تحليل الهواء لاكتشاف اي اثار لمواد متفجرة 
الموضوع عجبني جدا بس مش عني معلومات كافيه عنه للاسف

مره تانيه موضوع متميز جدا شكرا ليك يا ريمون


----------



## م.الـحـربي (6 يوليو 2007)

موضوع شيق ومفيد .. جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقل .. نسأل الله ان ينفع به المسلمين.


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (6 يوليو 2007)

*ماشاء الله عليك أخي ريمون 
موضوع ررررررررائع ومتميز 
وبوركـ فيكـــ*


----------



## رحال حول العالم (6 يوليو 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع و معلومات مميزة ............. شكراً لك


----------



## soyaso2009 (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خبراً


----------



## المهندس (6 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله ..

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ..
موضوع راااااااائع و متكامل ..

لم أقرأ عن آلية عمل هذا الجهاز من قبل ..
لكن من هنا استفدنا ..

تحياتي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا لك*



طلعت محمد علي قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع . ومجهود نشكرك عليه
> وعرض دقيق للمعلومات والبيانات واسلوب متميز فى الطرح .
> وانا احساسى انى قابلت حضرتك قبل كده
> وقد سبق لى تنفيذ مشروعات للشركات الاتيه ( ممكن نكون تقابلنا هناك )
> ...



شكرا لك اخي المهندس طلعت محمد علي 
وشكرا لك علي احساسك الجميل ولكن ان نادرا لما ازور مصر وشكرا لك الف شكرا علي احساسك الرائع الجميل ولعه تواصل فكري بين شخصين

اشكرا الف شكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*التميز لديك*



Eng-Maher قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى ريمون موضوع مميز من مهندس مميز وطموح ...
> موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك



اخي المهندس المشرف الجليل ماهر هذا نقطه بسيطه من بحر المعرفه التي لديك
بصراحه ان غرت منك ومن مشاركاتك الرائعه
الف الف الف شكر لك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*



شيماء عبد العزيز قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا ريمون
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> في معلومه افتكرتها و انا بقرأ الموضوع و هي انهم بعد احداث 11 سبتمبر عملوا بوابة امن تكشف القنابل والمواد المتفجرة عن طريق سحب الهواء المحيط بالشخص المار من البوابه و تحليل الهواء لاكتشاف اي اثار لمواد متفجرة
> ...




اختي المهندسه شيماء عبد العزيز شكرا ليكي الف شكر 
اول لما تصلي لهذه المعلومات ارجو منك ان تبعثيها لنا لكي نستفيد
شكرا لكي
الف شكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*تحيه وتقدير*



م.الـحـربي قال:


> موضوع شيق ومفيد .. جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقل .. نسأل الله ان ينفع به المسلمين.




استاذي المشرف المهندس الحربي اشكرك الف شكر 
اشكرك علي كلامك الرقيق

تحيه عطره


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*تحيه طيبه*



آية أحمد قال:


> *ماشاء الله عليك أخي ريمون
> موضوع ررررررررائع ومتميز
> وبوركـ فيكـــ*



اختي الغاليه آية أحمد شكرا الف الف شكر
شكرا علي كلامك الرقيق الرائع
هذه بعض ما عندكم

شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*تحيه وتقدير*



رحال حول العالم قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع و معلومات مميزة ............. شكراً لك




اخي العزيز المهندس رحال حول العالم علي كلامك الرائع
الف شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*تحيه وتقدير*



soyaso2009 قال:


> جزاكم الله خبراً



اخي العزيز المهندس soyaso2009 شكرا لك
ارجو ان تدعــــــــــــــــــــــــو لك

شكرا لــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يوليو 2007)

*انتم قدوتنا*



المهندس قال:


> ما شاء الله ..
> 
> الله يعطيك ألف عافية ..
> موضوع راااااااائع و متكامل ..
> ...



استاذي الفاضل المشرف المهندس المهندس
انتم قدوتنا والامل الذي نستمد منه قوتنا
شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل
كلامك رائع ومؤثر 
شكرا لك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 يوليو 2007)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

موضوع قيم فيه معلومات أول مرة أعرفها وهي مهمة للجميع من باب الثقافة العامة, والطرح مميز جدا :30: 

فرصة لشكرك أخي ريمون أيضا على انتمائك للملتقى, فعلا يلفت النظر ويمدنا بالقوة على العطاء 

تواصل معنا

تستاهل كل خير  _​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يوليو 2007)

*شرفتني الف مليون شرف*



صناعة المعمار قال:


> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ...



شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل المهندس المشرف صناعة المعمار اجي ايه انا وسط الملوك امثالكم الذي امتلائه عقولهم من المعرفه والعلــــــــــــم وما ذال عقلي فارغ
شكرا لك علي كلامك الرائع الجميل الرقيق 
شكرا لك علي تشجيعك لي
الف شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكووور جدا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يوليو 2007)

*مشكور*



م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> مشكووور جدا على المعلومات الرائعة




*
اخي المهندس م.محمد الكسواني شكرا لك الف مليون شكر*​


----------



## جامايكا (7 يوليو 2007)

10000000شكر يا بش مهندس ريمون على المعلومات الجميلة ويارب دايما تفيدنا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يوليو 2007)

*مشكورررررررررررررررر مشكوررررررررررررررررر الف مره*



جامايكا قال:


> 10000000شكر يا بش مهندس ريمون على المعلومات الجميلة ويارب دايما تفيدنا



*اخي المهندس جامايكا الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرا 
شكرا لك*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 يوليو 2007)

اخوتي المهندسين اليوم يوجد اجهزه لكشف المعان صنعت خصيصا للاطفال
شكرا لكم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 يوليو 2007)

شكر لكم علي المرور
شكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 يوليو 2007)

موضوع متميز ، شرح جيد ، اختيار موفق ، نرجو لك التمييز الدائم.


----------



## MMHM (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير
موضوع مفيد


----------



## أسد الليل (22 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر يا غالي 
بس يا ريت لو كملت معروفك
وتكرمت و وضعت لنا مخطط لكيفية صنع الجهاز
ولك مني كل شكر وتقدير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (23 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا لكم*



MMHM قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> موضوع مفيد



الاخ العزيز MMHM شكرا لك علي الاهتمام اخي الف شكر



أسد الليل قال:


> الف شكر يا غالي
> بس يا ريت لو كملت معروفك
> وتكرمت و وضعت لنا مخطط لكيفية صنع الجهاز
> ولك مني كل شكر وتقدير



الاخ العزيز أسد الليل شكرا 
وسوف احاول ان اجد مخطط لكيفية صنع الجهاز وعندما اجده سوف انزله
انتا بس قول يارب اجده وشكرا علي اهتمامك



A.mak قال:


> موضوع متميز ، شرح جيد ، اختيار موفق ، نرجو لك التمييز الدائم.



الاخ العزيز A.mak شكرا لك علي اهتمامك
واتمني لك التميز


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*اخواني انا في انتظار ارائكم الكريمه

شكرا لكم*


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## engundergraduation (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ريمون عدلي (31 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



tigerbrave قال:


> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



*اخي العزيز tigerbrave شكرا لك الف شكر*



engundergraduation قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات



*اخي العزيز engundergraduation شكرا لك الف شكر*


----------



## خطَّاب (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا علي هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## عمر النوبي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً أخ ريمون عدلــي علي الشرح الوافي لهذه التقنية.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر ااااااااااااااااااالف اااااااااااااااااااالف شكر*



خطَّاب قال:


> مشكور جدا علي هذا الموضوع الممتاز



*الاخ العزيز خطَّاب شكرا لك الف شكر
شكرا*​


elnuby قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً أخ ريمون عدلــي علي الشرح الوافي لهذه التقنية.



*الاخ العزيز elnuby شكرا لك الف الف شكر
تحيه طيبه مني
شكرا*​


----------



## redaalpha (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*مكتشف المعادن*

اود ان احييك على هذا الموضوع الهائل و احب ان اضيف ان اهم استخدام لمكتشفات المعادن هو 
البحث عن الالغام الحربية و مخلفات الحروب السابقة و خصوصا فى الدول النامية .
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا كثيرا لك اخي على المعلومات القيمة

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## redaalpha (4 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع و الشرح جيد و الlinks المذكورة فى النهاية هايلة 
اشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لكم ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



redaalpha قال:


> اود ان احييك على هذا الموضوع الهائل و احب ان اضيف ان اهم استخدام لمكتشفات المعادن هو
> البحث عن الالغام الحربية و مخلفات الحروب السابقة و خصوصا فى الدول النامية .
> اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام




*الاخ العزيز redaalpha شكرا لك الف شكرررررررررررااااا
كلامك صحيح دا اهم شئ مفيد من جهاز كشف المعادن ...... ينقذ الناس من الدمار
شكرا*​



عبدالله جرارعة قال:


> شكرا كثيرا لك اخي على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> وبارك الله فيك




*الاخ العزيز عبدالله جرارعة شكرا لك الف شكر
شكرا*​



redaalpha قال:


> موضوع رائع و الشرح جيد و الlinks المذكورة فى النهاية هايلة
> اشكرك على الموضوع




الاخ العزيز redaalpha شكرا لك الف شكر
شكرا علي زوقك اخي العزيز
شكرااااااا


----------



## فؤاد حسني (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ايه ده ياستاز 
الشرح أكثر من روعة
وموضع إحنا بحاجة ماسة له "معرفة التقنايت الحديثة "

وتقبل مني أروع التحايا


----------



## redaalpha (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*الكشف عن المعادن*

شرح موفق 
و ايضا من اهم الاستخدامات البحث عن الالغام

:56:


----------



## البدوي الملثم (16 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حناحنه (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك يا اخي
واقبلوا فائق الاحترام


----------



## maaas76 (4 فبراير 2008)

موضوع مفيد جدا 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محب الشرقية (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## ايوب (4 فبراير 2008)

*تبارك جهدك*



ريمون عدلي قال:


> *كيف يعمل جهاز الكشف عن المعادن​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بعد الشكر اود التنويه بانه تم نسخ مشاركتك وارفاقها في موضوع بنفس العنوان في منتدى العلات والطوابع العربي على هذا الرابط وذلك بسب روعة موضوعك وليكون نبراسا في كل مكان.http://www.coins4arab.com/vb/showthread.php?p=99430#post99430
​


----------



## ادور (4 فبراير 2008)

رائع جداا لك الشكر


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (5 فبراير 2008)

عندي موضوع في مجلة electronique pratique باللغة الفرنسية عن كيفية صناعة كاشف المعادن ذو حساسية عالية بالتفصيل


----------



## بطارية المنتدى (6 فبراير 2008)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع لكن كيف يخرجون تامعادن الموجودة في الأرض بعد وجودها


----------



## ahmad44 (8 فبراير 2008)

*شكراُأخي على الشرح الوافي*

أشكرك أخي من أعماق قلبي وكل مساهم في الموضوع
ولكن أتمنى ان تضاف إلى الشرح بعض بدائل القطع الغير متوفرة لدينا هنا في اليمن
وهل يمكن أن أطور الجهاز ليذهب لمكان أبعد وأدامكم الله وزادكم علما


----------



## مهندس جمال يخلف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشككور أخ ريمون على هذا الموضوع المفيد صراحه تحياتي و جزيل الشكر


----------



## سلطان وبس (23 فبراير 2009)

أخواني أبحث عن مهندس مختص في أجهزة الكشف عن المعادن للعمل سامحوني أعلم أن ردي ليس له علاقه في الموضوع ولكن لأنني تعبت ولم اجد منتديات مختصه في هذه الاجهزه بالذات أرجو ممن يستطيع مساعدتي في هذا الرد علي برساله أو علي البريدsaultanalgoafi*************
واكرر أسفي وشكري


----------



## mohammedmed1 (25 أغسطس 2009)

c'est une bonne inisiative de la par de vous de explique comment ça marche ces machine avec les relation math et chimique


----------



## aastra (25 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على مجهودك والى الامام


----------



## عبد الرحمن زريزر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابونعمان2 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجدير بالذكر هو انى اقوم بصيانه وتصليح هذه الاجهزه الخاصه بالفنادق السياحيه


----------



## eng_safaa (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات الجامدة دي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abuabdulmalek (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع في غاية الروعة 
شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ميكاترونيك جديد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد موضوع كتير مهم و شيق


----------



## eng_seaidy007 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن سليم طه (5 يناير 2010)

سلم اخى على هذه المعلومه القيمه


----------



## elgabal (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على المعلومات و الشرح الجميل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد222222 (20 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووولر جدا عاموضوع الروعه


----------



## abd_alkaraim (24 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخيي على هذا المجهود


----------



## نعيم البديري (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## mfsal (18 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## m1do_mido (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور وبجد موضوع هايل


----------



## seya (28 مايو 2010)

لعل الاخ ريمون ا ن يكون بخير ويزيدنا من علمه هذه الايام حتى نطلع على كل جديد الله يعطي ه الصحة والعافيه


----------



## مصعب العبيد (30 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على المقال


----------



## مصعب العبيد (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم شكرا للمقدمة العامة حبذا لو اضفت بعض التفاصيل و شروحات لدوائر الجهاز


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## نسور المحبه (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الملتقي الرائع =====================


----------



## ودالحسانى (15 فبراير 2011)

يديك العافية


----------



## حنان الديب (3 مايو 2011)

لو سمحتم نرجو الرد سريعا بعد اذنكم ما هى الدوائر المستخدمه فى صندوق التحكم


----------



## عدنان العراق (20 مارس 2012)

لاصحاب الخبرة ممكن مخطط لجهاز كشف البارود ????


----------



## عاطف عبدالموجود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## ادهم عامر (11 مايو 2013)

*رد: شكرا الف الف شكر..............................*

ما شاء الله​


----------

